# around the room benchwork



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I am thinking of redoing my layout. going with around the whole room.
but having a hard time with the benchwork ideal. don't care to go with 
module. so what other ways could I do the benchwork for it ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a grid builder, the only difference in mine is that I rip plywood into 4 or 6 " strips and use that for the grid work. That gives you a whole lot of strength and almost impossible to warp! 
I had one around the room layout that I really liked because it didn't have any legs going to the floor they all went to the wall, was a lot easier to clean and no legs to trip on and bump the layout!


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Sean, guess I am just thick. what do you mean by, for the grid work ?

Ron


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

By gridwork he means the base underlaying structure. Probably something like this. When you add the foam/sub-roadbed and fascia you can make it more visually appealing by curving the fascia in/out so that it isn't just a straight shelf.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Scott!
Ron, That's exactly what I was talking about! Scott builds just like I do!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm with NIMT here I like grid work as well. My current layout is all attached to the walls with no legs and a couple of 45° braces where needed. My first around the walls layout had legs since I could not wall mount anything (I lived in an apartment) Here are some of the pictures.

Old layout

















Current layout

























Hopefully this gives you some building ideas.

Massey


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, that's what I am looking to do. great pics. helps me alot.

Ron


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

This is the benchwork that I am working on right now. I'm trying to keep the legs back from the edges and still keep it sturdy. I'm finding that about 12" is the max I can set the legs back and keep the edge sturdy (if someone puts their weight on the edge).


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks nice and sturdy!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

